

Tell HN: Just released ezLove - Marriage as an iphone game - justliving

http://itunes.apple.com/app/ezlove/id417091875?mt=8<p>The game is making you experience the ups and downs of life in a couple but as an iphone game.<p>We'd be extremely happy to get your honest feedback/thoughts on this game. What are the aspects you'd improve? Do you like the concept? How would you market it?<p>Thanks a lot!
======
justliving
as clickable link:

<http://itunes.apple.com/app/ezlove/id417091875?mt=8>

